# Instanz Guides TBC



## Coolnik (29. September 2007)

Hi,

mir ist auf gefallen, dass Arkatraz -Normal nicht anklickbar ist, Arkatraz-Heroisch zu Botanika-Heroisch führt.
Ich hab mal aus http://wow.buffed.de/guides/1392/heroischer-modus > http://wow.buffed.de/guides/1394/heroischer-modus gemacht und bin bei Schattenlabyrinth-Heroisch gelandet,welches garnicht bei den Guides verzeichnet ist.

Klick hier-Extra für euch aufgenommen... Kann lange dauern...50MB

Was soll das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Fehler?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wär schön, wenn ihr das wieder in Ornung bringen könntet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg coolnik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3isBa3r (30. September 2007)

Habe das gleiche Problem, allerdings mit dem guide zu den Sethekkrallen. Ich komme nicht auf einen der beiden.

Wenn ich auf den normalen klicke, komme ich auf Festung der Stürme &#8211; Die Botanika (Level 70) und bei Heroisch auf Die Dampfkammer - Heroischer Modus (Stufe 70).

Also da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Coolnik (30. September 2007)

Ja, die gehen auch nichtbei mir, hab grad ausprobiert.

Also is der Fehler bei denen.

Die sollen das mal korrigieren, ich find das nämlich total bescheuert.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2007)

Das die Buttons nicht klickbar sind - könnte ein Hinweis darauf sein, das die noch nicht online sind. Ist nur eine Vermutung *g*

Das sind Platzhalter - die Guides sind kurz vor dem nächsten Magazin online.


----------



## Coolnik (2. Oktober 2007)

Danke ZAM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

